# Compatibilité MacBook / Ubuntu



## Francixtra (4 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai un petit MacBook (celui à 999 euros).
J'y ai recemment installé Ubuntu (avec Grub pour le lancer), mais j'ai plusieurs problèmes de compatibilité 


En effet, je ne peux pas gerer la luminosité de l'écran
Et je n'arrive pas à trouver de programme qui puisse gerer la temperature de mon processeur
Mais je viens de trouver comment afficher les caracteres spéciaux ^^

j'ai téléchargé (merci synaptic) pommed, et plusieurs logiciels pour la gestion du ventilateur du processeur, mais rien n'y fait, ca ne marche pas.


Est ce que quelqu'un a déja rencontré ces problemes ?
Est ce qu'il existe une solution ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## dadoo113 (21 Octobre 2008)

Francixtra a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai un petit MacBook (celui à 999 euros).
> J'y ai recemment installé Ubuntu (avec Grub pour le lancer), mais j'ai plusieurs problèmes de compatibilité
> ...



pose ta question ici : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org le forum est spécialisé, tu aura + de chances qu'on te réponde !
bon courage !


----------

